# Bat Entering The Ecig Market



## Riaz (22/11/13)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-market-in-britain-with-the-vype-8737286.html

its about time the cigarette companies come aboard.

how do you think this will affect the prices of ecigs?


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

They have some catch up to do. Don't think it will affect prices in the short to medium term.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/13)

Saw that a while ago, not really stressed about it they make cigalikes so us proper vapers don't need to worry  Marlboro is also on board making their own cigalikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

